# job vacancies



## jsheads (Jan 6, 2010)

Im from the UK currently living in Australia, i am trying to get a job working as a rescue aircrewman on the helicopters or as a paramedic aircrew on helicopters, does anyone please have any info on finding these vacancies. thanks for your help
john


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

jsheads said:


> Im from the UK currently living in Australia, i am trying to get a job working as a rescue aircrewman on the helicopters or as a paramedic aircrew on helicopters, does anyone please have any info on finding these vacancies. thanks for your help
> john


Try this:
Job Bank - Search

Don't know if it'll help but it seems to be more comprehensive than some others I've watched; at least for contruction jobs in BC.

Good Luck


----------



## jsheads (Jan 6, 2010)

Snodge said:


> Try this:
> Job Bank - Search
> 
> Don't know if it'll help but it seems to be more comprehensive than some others I've watched; at least for contruction jobs in BC.
> ...


thank you for your help
john


----------

